# Mantis digesting? Or no?



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 16, 2018)

So my little carolina male ate a whole bunch last monday (sept.10) and his abdomen hasn't slimed down hardly at all since (it been a week and I havent fed him except that monday because he was so fat)... Any ideas whats going on? He hold real still most the time and now he's in a vertical position (molt?) and I'm worried if he molts with that fat abdomen he will get stuck?

Is he fine or not? Please give me some ideas!


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 16, 2018)

It is possible he is about to molt. Mantises normally don't over eat. Usually when mantises get real fat and haven't molted in a while it means they are getting ready to molt. They will refuse food even for several days as they get ready to molt.

He should be fine as long as he is showing no signs of lethargy or throwing up (which means he could have an infection or illness). But if he seems healthy and normal then he should be just fine.

His abdomen should not get stuck if he molts. Hope this helps! Good luck! ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 16, 2018)

Do you find mantis poops close under him? I have paper towels in my mantis homes (then i can see when it is cleaning time and if they pooping)


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Do﻿ y﻿ou find mantis poops close un﻿der ﻿h﻿i﻿m﻿?﻿


Well his previous home had substrate so no.. The one I have him in for a while (using other for something else) has wet felt so I should be able in a while..


----------



## Aristalochia (Sep 16, 2018)

I bet he molts tonight. Hope he does well


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 16, 2018)

I hope so. Will update in morning.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 17, 2018)

Did he molt? What instar is he? Is it Itsy that we are talking about? He is so cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 17, 2018)

Did he molt? Hope all goes well!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 17, 2018)

No molt yet... It is Itsy. His abdomen looks a little lumpy? to me sometimes... But the camera doesn't capture it. He might be L5-L6 idk...wild caught. He did eat 3-4 ff last night


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hmm, Well, I hope Itsy molts soon! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 18, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Hmm, Well, I hope Itsy molts soon!


and that Itsy has a good molt.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

Short Update:

Came home yesterday evening and Itsy was really skinny (but was still fat earlier that morning!?!?) so I gave him some honey water which he drank greedily (confused..) even though I've been misting his cage daily. Offered food, not interested. I will try to give him more honey water tonight when I get home.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

At least he drinks. Maybe he likes honey/water a lot. Hopefully his molt will come soon.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

I have given him more. Drank greedily again for just a minute and then was done. Put him in house and misted again. Noticed he has a small poop on his rear... I hope that doesn't cause any problems. Idk if you can see it in the pictures. I wont be bothering it for fear of possible prolapse later.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

If his poop falls off it is good. Think he is emptying himself for his molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

I am glad he is at least eating honey water! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 20, 2018)

He is loosing strength and not taking honey water any more. Fell off stick earlier. I am going to darken his area again and let him be for a while. I did try to feed him this morning.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

He looks ok to me in the picture, but it is not a good sign if he is falling   Keep us updated! How is he now?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah, I like to know too.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 21, 2018)

Unfortunately I am going to have to let nature take it's course ss he was on the floor of his cage this morning and barely moving. He doesn't accept honey water anymore. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 21, 2018)

My mom wants me to freeze him... I feeling the same and will unless someone stops me with a good reason...? I am sad.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss of the little guy.   I would freeze him, as it is the kindest thing to do. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 21, 2018)

What is that yellowish goo at his butt? it looks like goo..

If he barely moves and doesn't eat/drink anymore, it is the best to let him go?.. freeze him.. It is hard, but for him the best thing...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 21, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> What is that yellowish goo at his butt? it looks like goo..
> 
> If he barely moves and doesn't eat/drink anymore, it is the best to let him go?.. freeze him.. It is hard, but for him the best thing...


To me it looks as if a part of his one abdominal segment is gone! I dont know what happened there..


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 21, 2018)

That sounds painful.. poor guy.


----------

